# what would you do with iophen-c nr?



## KaleoXxX (Apr 16, 2010)

its codeine and an expectorant 

i want the codeine in a large dose but not the guaifensen


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 16, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> its codeine and an expectorant
> 
> i want the codeine in a large dose but not the guaifensen


I would say thrash it, but thats coming from someone who hates OTC highs!


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 16, 2010)

its not OTC, codeine is a narcotic

OTC would be like CCCs


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 16, 2010)

Eeeek, my bad.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 17, 2010)

any other input?


----------



## l333t (Apr 17, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> its not OTC, codeine is a narcotic
> 
> OTC would be like CCCs


codeine is otc (over the counter) you can get codeine otc.so it is a otc

narcotics can be otc

do you want to extract the codeine?

*
*


----------



## shepj (Apr 17, 2010)

I think you will have trouble extracting the codeine from the guaifenesin. If it is not possible (or not probable) you may be able to get away with a medium dosage of codeine (so already reducing your gauifenesin intake) and potentiating the effects of the codeine.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 18, 2010)

i was thinking about trying something like the dxm extraction from cough syrup, the tek can be found in my thread dxm to extract or not to extract, but im not a chemist and i dont know it the process of drasticly raising and lowering the Ph will extract the codeine like it does the dxm

i might also just procure a few 512s and take only a few sips of this stuff. it taste soooooo baaaaaaaaddddd

and i dont know where you live where you buy codeine over the counter, but where i live its perscription only


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 19, 2010)

i cant find how much codeine is in a serving... any help??

i took 2 swigs the other day and felt irie might double it today...


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 19, 2010)

l333t said:


> codeine is otc (over the counter) you can get codeine otc.so it is a otc
> 
> narcotics can be otc
> 
> do you want to extract the codeine?


IMO OTC means you dont need a perscription to get it. id love to live where you do and get narcotics OTC. mexico maybe?


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 19, 2010)

*What is Iophen-C NR (codeine and guaifenesin)?*


Codeine is in a group of drugs called narcotics. It is a cough suppressant that affects the signals in the brain that trigger cough reflex.
Guaifenesin is an expectorant. It helps loosen mucus congestion in your chest and throat, making it easier to cough out through your mouth.
The combination of codeine and guaifenesin is used to treat cough and to reduce chest congestion caused by upper respiratory infections or the common cold.

Read more: http://www.drugs.com/mtm/iophen-c-nr.html#ixzz0la22mBSX
​


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 19, 2010)

oh ive read that, but thanks anyways for your input


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 19, 2010)

is it red syrup? my son takes ours and mixes it with sprite


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 19, 2010)

syzzzurp hahaha

your sons a true G if hes sippin on that syzzzzurp


----------



## shepj (Apr 20, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> is it red syrup? my son takes ours and mixes it with sprite


And you let your son do that why?


----------



## Applejackson (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you can get some really weak codeine syrup OTC in Canada. Nowhere in the US though, not without a script, far as I know.


----------



## l333t (Apr 22, 2010)

and pills take as much as you please


----------

